# Cold Front Mangrove Snapper



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:clap:Cold Front Mangrove Snapper
Just Part of Fishing
It's that time of year again when the serious fisherman/woman must start considering the cold fronts that will be visiting our area on a regular basis. The first front of the season is due to 'blow' in this weekend, but not until sometime Saturday after sun-up. Just before the front hits can be very good; we hope! Ever stop to think how and why these sure to come weather systems have such a drastic affect of fishing? Hubbard's Marina offers one of the best, easy to understand, explanations I have ever read:
The tossup: 
"Whenever cold fronts (low pressure systems) or Dry fronts (high pressure systems) come into the Gulf of Mexico the fish are HIGHLY affected. The reason for this is the barometer changes. Fish have a lateral line running along their backbone that is highly sensitive to pressure changes in the water around them. This not only helps them sense danger but it’s also how they sense their prey. When the barometer changes drastically due to approaching storm systems the fish re-act in a semi-predicable manner. 
Whenever cold fronts move into the gulf the pressures starts to plummet, this causes the fish to go into a feeding frenzy because they know the coming storm will stir the water and prevent them from feeding easily. So the days leading up to a front are great fishing, but then the day the weather blows up the fishing stops. The wind and waves cause the water to become super turbulent and this causes the fish the stay rocked up and they are hidden away not feeding. Then once the water clams down after 10-14 hours, then the water takes another 1-3 days to become clear and settled again. Once this happens the fish magically turn back on like a light-switch and the bite is super hot again because the fish haven’t been feeding during the nasty weather and turbulent after effects. However, it’s not easy to tell when this will happen… sometimes it’s directly after the fronts weather is gone, and sometimes it takes a few days for the fish to recover so that’s a tossup and just part of fishing! "

As we board the Florida Fisherman ll, Captain Garret tells us of the front headed our way. Our destination is 100 miles off Madeira Beach. We should be there very early Saturday morning; hours before the front hits. Hopefully the pressure will not 'start to plummet' until late Saturday. Will this, "part of fishing" be good or bad? Only one way to find out; come along as we find out together.
1:00 A.M. Saturday morning. Oh no! it's extremely rough and pouring down rain. The front is early; the pressure has started to 'plummet!' We come to fish; let's do it! Jeff, filling in for Kyle, is so proud of our first mango:

Rain & wind stop us? No way! Rich, that's a nice mango:

Tammy, how about a good hot early morning breakfast to warm us up?
Man! Hash browns covered with Country gravy, bacon, sausage, eggs, and plenty of piping hot coffee. Bad weather! So what?

Mr. Sipple, fishing out of spot # 1, is putting on a real show for us. Note the rain gear. Rich is ready for anything:

The early arriving front may have slowed us down, but it has not stopped us. Look at the size of those beauties:

Hold on! Mr. Larry Williams, Orlando, Florida, has hooked on to something much bigger and faster than a mango. On & on goes the great battle. This thing is fast, really fast. Finally, color! The color of a large king fish. Quick Jeff, the gaff. Jeff, being the pro he is, easily gaffs the mighty fish. Talk about happy smiles:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Paart 2*

No way that darn front is going to put a 'damper' on our fun. Mr. Courtney Barrett that could easily be a jack pot winner. Bob, "I am not in the jack pot." Oh well! maybe next time around:

Gosh! Look at the size of those mangrove snapper:

It's good & rough, that darn front has really slowed things down; let's 'down' our, 'part of fishing,' a special Tammy 1/4 pound all beef chili cheese dog:


Mr. Eddie Sumrall, fishing out of spot # 7, shows Jeff what a 100 mile offshore AJ looks like. See you in January, partner:

This is Jeff's first trip way off shore in a long time. Will shows him, 'Florida's Best!'


Rich what the heck are you catching all those snapper on?

Guys, Take a look:

Well! Our, 'Cold Front Mangrove Snapper' trip is almost over. The 'pressure plummet' may have slowed us down, but it did not stop us. Look at those beauties:

Somehow sun-down 100 miles off Madeira Beach is always special:

Sun-down and a Jersey Girl Lasagna dinner with steamed vegetables. That cold front will never 'dampen' our spirits. Hey! the mangos are hungry also:


Time for a hot shower before we hit our bunks. Let's go home.
Now that was a quick trip. The sleeping was great!

Time to retrieve our ice cold fish, check on the jack pot winners, and go home.



Guys, the fishing was indeed slower that expected, and it was very rough. Hubbard's was so disappointed that everyone has been offered a special discount on another trip. People need to see Florida, the real Florida.
On 10/28 I hope to turn my cameras on a wild Florida boar at Tiger Island. After all these years I still do not know if I like fishing or hunting better. Looks like many more trips will be required to find out:

Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Love your posts!!!!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you sir. I wish I had more to write about. The fishing was slow & the weather was terrible.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Glad to see*

Glad to see/read you are still making the trips. Stay healthy and keep catchin em, Bob


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! I really would like to share what our great state has to offer for years to come. Will be hitting the Middle Grounds again this weekend; hope to have a good report. 
On December 8 I will be 73. Will start my birthday celebration with a trip to the Florida Middle Grounds & then a hog hunting trip to Tiger Island Outfitters. Watch for my report in the hunting section. There is absolutely no one I would rather share with than the peoples of Pensacola.
What a birthday!


----------

